# String Making



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Some pictures of what you have would be a starting point.


----------



## preachermanken (Apr 11, 2007)

*pictures!*

I would like to see some pictures and a price for what you make


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes. Would also like to see pics and pricing.


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow! It looks as if there will be some interest, so I will get to building one and get back to you fellas with some pics.

Thanks for the interest!


Wook


----------



## batangx (Aug 3, 2004)

Can I see a pic please. Thanks


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm intrested in seeing pictures and price as well.


----------



## bchannell (Sep 2, 2007)

Count me in, I'm interested too.


----------



## nativearcher (Nov 20, 2006)

put me down to id be interested in seeing some pics and info thanks ... matty


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Pictures and price...?


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry about the delay guys... I been dealing with a the death of a very close friend and she was so young (34)... I will get back to work on the jig in the next few days. Please accept my apologies.


Wook


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Take your time, no apology needed. Our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## preachermanken (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't be in a hurry life is to short we're still here, you have nothing to apologize for. It's good to keep priorities in order. We will pray for you and your friends family during this time of loss that the peace of God may find it's way to bring comfort to each one.
Pastor Ken


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I figured this morning I would try to get a few things accomplished instead of just sitting here thinking about my passing friend. She is in a better place now and I am sure I will see her again.

So I made up some pieces and all I am missing is the bolts to mount them on the swing plate. This is how they are going to look. I will be adding some accessories such as a string stretcher and possibly a twister. Those will be extra cost but this will be the basic set up. As far as the cost goes it will be like this. You will get the basic string jig that consist of two swing plates that are 11" long an 1 1/2" wide and 5/8" thick, 4 string posts and the hardware to put them together. You will still need a piece of Uni-strut at your desired length to complete.

The price for this will $125.00 and the shipping will be calculated by your zip code and I will only charge you what they charge me. I have sold 10 jigs to a local store already as one of the employees stopped by this morning to give his condolences. I will only take a Certified Money Order and no I do not use Paypal. 







Please post here first before you pm me so that I can keep track.



Thanks
Wooky


----------



## Jester[777] (Jun 15, 2007)

I own a Yellowstone Dream machine jig and it has to be one of the easiest to use jigs i have every used, so if you were to make yours the same style, I'm sure you could get more than your asking, as BCY gets over $300 for a jig. And i would be interested in buying some spare posts maybe, as I can't buy pieces, only the whole jig.


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Jester[777] said:


> I own a Yellowstone Dream machine jig and it has to be one of the easiest to use jigs i have every used, so if you were to make yours the same style, I'm sure you could get more than your asking, as BCY gets over $300 for a jig. And i would be interested in buying some spare posts maybe, as I can't buy pieces, only the whole jig.



I am sure you would be correct about charging more but I am not in this to make a living just help some folks out and pay for my time. I make these jigs, stabs, bow presses, etc. for myself and figure since I have the machine set up I may as well make extras. I may be lowering the price a few dollars because between the 10 orders I already have and about 5 others (pending payment) from a couple of other sites I will get a better price on materials and I will pass on the savings. I could make you some extra posts but I would need the details (jester you may pm me if you like).

Wook


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

Wooky, I would certainly be interested. However, being an amatuer at this thing called "string making" could you post a pic of the jig put together? Also, I would be interested in the tensioner. 

Lern


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

I've never made a string, nor have I ever seen a string made, but I have dealt with Wooky and can tell you he's top shelf. If I ever do get into string making (watching to make sure my wife is not reading this over my shoulder) Wooky would be the ONLY person I turned to for the tool to do it.  I've seen Wooky's other machined parts and can tell you, they too are top shelf! :thumb:


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

lern, the two swing plates will mount to a piece of unistrut so that you can make various string lengths. You can get the unistrut from just about anywhere, here is a pic of what the unistrut looks like and idea of how it holds various things in place.



It will be as simple as putting a bolt in the swing plate hole and screwing down to the unistrut!! If you have any other questions lern you may pm me.

Connor, thanks for the kind words! No one really knows my quality of work on this forum as I just never have advertised on here. Thanks again Connor.

Wook


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

wooky said:


> lern, the two swing plates will mount to a piece of unistrut so that you can make various string lengths. You can get the unistrut from just about anywhere, here is a pic of what the unistrut looks like and idea of how it holds various things in place.


I like the idea of a hybrid kit where just the hard to make parts are provided and the user buys the expensive to ship strut locally. I think, though, that I'vw seen some home-brew string jig makers change to a stronger strut (Super Strut?) to take the up to 300# tension without bowing. I don't know if that strut needs any different attachment parts than Uni-strut since I'm not a metal worker...

I suppose, ultimately, the final analysis will be based on the total cost versus the total quality to discover if a Strut-based kit winds up costing more than a commercial, ready-made Jig. Or, if the cost is the same, if the kit provides better overall quality and/or functionality.


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Warbow, I understand your concern about the unistrut but if anyone had that trouble you could buy the "Superstrut" or do what I have done and get square tube and mount on the under side of unistrut for more backbone. Very simple fix and very cost effective. It would take alot more things than that to equal the price of a commercial jig. Just my .02 cents

Wook


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

What I did when I got my Lil John jig was I used the super strut that came with my yellowstone jig. Since this is only 6 feet long , a friend of mine had some pieces of super strut laying around. I got enough super strut so that I could make a removable attachment so that I could make strings for single cam bows. Plus enough that I could put a piece of super strut on the bottom of the unistrut and bolt them together back to back. This made the super strut REALLY strong so there is no give in them when I crank up the pounds on the jig.


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

OK, I understand about the unistrut. I used some to make a timing board. When do you think you will know about the stretcher?


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Heya lern, it will probably be a few weeks before I start on the stretcher cause I need to get these jigs made first. Let me know if you need anything else.


Thanks
Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Well now that i have the material i have re-figured what the costs will be and since I got a better price I will hand down the savings. The jig as described will be $100.00 plus what ever the shipping is!!


Let me know and thanks for all that have been interested.


wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

BTT! :thumb:


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks bump buddy!! Not much jig making on this site, but a few other sites are blowin up!!


Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Bump TTT


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's answered!!


I just wanted to say thanks to all the fellas that have ordered jigs from me!!


Jim, I sent out your jig today!!



Wook


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

Lucky Jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's replied.


Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's have been responded..


Thanks guys 

Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's responded!!


Thanks
Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's have been responded to.



Thanks

Wook


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

As usual, you've gone above and beyond with the jigs my friend! You're going to have more business than you can handle with your level of customer service and talent! :thumb:

HOWEVER....... You're going to be as lonely as the Maytag repairman when it's comes to repairs! :bored:

Way to go Wooky!  We thank you!


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Connor said:


> As usual, you've gone above and beyond with the jigs my friend! You're going to have more business than you can handle with your level of customer service and talent! :thumb:
> 
> HOWEVER....... You're going to be as lonely as the Maytag repairman when it's comes to repairs! :bored:
> 
> Way to go Wooky!  We thank you!




Thank you for the kind words!!

I hope you enjoy your jigs!!

Wooky


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's answered.


Jigs sent to those that have bought!!


Thanks again!!


Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's answered!

Wook


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

How does it work?


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Bump



All pm's answered.


Thank guys!!


Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's replied!!


Thanks keep em coming!!



Wook


----------



## mmusso (Jan 11, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Back attcha buddy!!


All other answered as well.



Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's answered.





Thanks guys



Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## VectrixXL36 (May 31, 2007)

*Intrested in String Jig?*

I am intrested in your string jig. Could you please email me the price and address to send the money order. I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks Josh My zip code in 60560, Yorkville Illinois


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All PM's have been responded to.

Thanks guys!!


Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Pm's answered.



Wook


----------



## one shot wonder (Feb 26, 2008)

*Question?*

Can you make me an Irish Jig?







The jig is up!






Don't get jiggie with me now.


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Sure!! I can put a 4 leaf clover on it for ya!!


Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's answered.


Thanks guys you are the greatest!!



Wook


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

"MY" jigs didn't come with 4 leaf clovers...  If I buy them in VOLUME, can I have them on the jigs then? :wink: I AM Irish you know.......


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All pm's answered.



Hey Connor! How are ya? Lol whats funny is I would be asking you for the decals!! Lol,lol


Wook


----------



## goinhuntin (Apr 18, 2007)

*jig*

payment and pm sent


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

any work on a stretcher?


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

goinhuntin I will let you know when I get it and when I ship.


Thanks


grouse stretcher is not completed yet due to the jig orders.



Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

I have just pm'd all orders that will ship the first of the week!!


Thanks for your patients!!

Wook


----------



## Taximan (Nov 8, 2007)

I just have a question, what size of unistrut do you get for the jig?

Marc


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

I have pm'd everyone that I just sent jig orders out today!!

Thanks guys!!


Taxman the length of the uni-strut, depends on what length of strings you are going to make? You will want the uni-strut long enough to make the longest string or bus cable that you intend on making.


Thanks Wook


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

Sent PM to your way.


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey fellas, check your pm's as I just sent out another batch of jigs!!

Thanks to all that have ordered!!


Raptor sent you back a pm, thanks


Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Fellas please check your pm box, I have just sent out another batch!!


Thanks
Wook


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Its that time again fellas, check your pm's!! I have sent off more jigs today!!


Thank you for your business!!


Wook


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

PM sent with some dumb questions. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Dave there are no dumb questions, the only dumb questions ever are the ones never asked.

Sent you a pm I look forward to your order!!


Guys check your pm's!!


Thanks
Wooky


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

*As of right now I will not be taking anymore orders until I can get caught up.


So this thread is closed off for orders until I open it back up for ordering.

*
Thank you!

Wooky


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

I just want to say thanks, Wooky!
I got my order today and I'm soooo happy. You do outstanding work.

Simply, awesome.

Cheers to you, sir!
_BB


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words!! I hope you enjoy them!!


Wook


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

Anyone who's ordered one of Wokky's jigs can easily see how he ends up with a slight back-log! SIMPLY INCREDIBLE jigs! :jaw:


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys your words mean a lot to me!! I just try to build a good product.


Its fellas like you, Connor and Raptor that keep me building these. Again thanks for the kind words and hope all is well.

Wook


----------



## gtbhuntin (Aug 14, 2006)

I am interested but cant see the pics.. can ya e mail them to me??


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

How long till you're accepting more orders? What's the price for accessories like the stretcher?


----------

